# I am clueless and new...



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello, my name is Dillon; I am trying to figure out what my type is. I am going to describe different aspects of myself and see how smart you all are. (Clap Clap) I have two different people typing me different ways. One says I am an INTP, the other one says I am a Feeler. Online test do not work. I know how to manipulate the answers too well. 



I Vs E: I love being with people! Well, if they talk about issues important to me. I hate small talk. Going to parties is draining if there are many people I do not know there. School dances are not much of a problem. I enjoy when the dances are over. I cannot concentrate with uber-loud noises in the background. If I know you, I am the most talkative and outgoing person ever. I talk to myself everyday. I am more wild and crazy in private or with friends, than I am with strangers. In school, if I hate the class or the topic, I will be a clown when put on the spot. If I love it, I will be quiet and pay attention extremely. I bounce ideas off people and I like working in groups when it benefits progress. I don't care if I work alone in school. Personal projects? Leave me alone. 

N Vs S: I am Intuitive. Trust me. 

T Vs F: I am a smart butt and a big mouth according to people that annoy me the most. I am not always like this. I am very respectful at times if you keep an open mind and respect my opinion. I lack empathy in many situations I am not familiar with. I just have a hard time understanding emotions I have never felt or never took the time to understand. I cry easily if I am over-welled by strong emotions. I managed to freak out one time over emotions.
I am critical. I see inconsistency in everything. Why did the elephant not kill the jaguar/leopard in Tarzan? It was right there! Have Tarzan lure him close to you! Why did a human outdo the sliver-back? Get it right! 
Social Science is my strong suit. Math is not. 


P Vs J: I get in the mood sometimes to have my food separate. Different silverware for everything! Other times I do not mind. I love to dress formal, but normally I dress in jeans and a shirt. I am not really unorganized or forgetful. I have a good memory and know how to find things in my room. (Even if you cannot) I do plan things in my head at times but on a normal day at home, I just do what is normal. I can adapt. I procrastinate and I do enough to get by if I get frustrated on an assignment that is too hard or does not interest me. 

EDIT: I remember many past details. I just forget many things as they happen. I am opened to new experiences. Orgainzed until I become disorganized. I can be very pessimistic! Normally, I am relaxed. I am never out of the house more than 10 hours a week during the summer. I love it that way. 



P.S. Sorry if there are too many typos. I AM DONE REREADING! I'm a teen and I miss things when I edit. (15th time rereading!) :crying:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds XNTJ to me, anyone care to disagree?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Definite INT. Probably INTJ based on this alone.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Evolyptic said:


> Sounds XNTJ to me, anyone care to disagree?


Well I got *iNtj *or *eNfp*. I am leaning toward P instead J because he thought he was organized and even though you can't find something I can. My really P friend says the same thing. I am open for debate on that one though. 

If he is a T he is weak. Also with that statement he came off int he first line screaming ENTP


> I am a smart butt and a big mouth according to people that annoy me the most.


 Then settled into I am feeler. He describes himself again like a P but this time ENFP


> I lack empathy in many situations I am not familiar with. I just have a hard time understanding emotions I have never felt or never took the time to understand.


 I feel that I saw some ENFPs mentioning there inability to feel empathy at certain times. I still am going weak T though. 

I think the introversion is the toughest one. He is talkative and likes people (usually friends) but then he mentions that large groups drain him. I will go with introversion if he is an INTJ or extroversion if he is ENFP.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

You're basing your whole assumption on rather he is introverted or extroverted? A preference trait, and with two types that are almost completely different.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Evolyptic said:


> You're basing your whole assumption on rather he is introverted or extroverted? A preference trait, and with two types that are almost completely different.


Well either I wasn't clear or you aren't paying attention. I listed two types and they have 2 similarities that I was concentrating on. Those are Fi and Te

INTJ - Ni Te Fi Se
ENFP- Ne Fi Te Si

He really didn't get much into intuition he just said he was. Sensor is his weakest so I left it off. I concentrated on what i thought it sounded like he was using when it came to T and F. 

I hope this is better for you Wolf.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

* I am intuitive. I take information and apply it to a general idea. I like to improve things. Every time someone speaks on a topic, I have a different view on how it works in the first place. I see the other side before my eyes like a light switch going off in my head.
*


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

iLoveiLiveiAm said:


> * I am intuitive. I take information and apply it to a general idea. I like to improve things. Every time someone speaks on a topic, I have a different view on how it works in the first place. I see the other side before my eyes like a light switch.
> *


Sounds like Ni to me which would make you an INTJ by my definition.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am the worst J ever then.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

iLoveiLiveiAm said:


> I am the worst J ever then.


well in my first post I said iNtj meaning weak on i t and j. I am the worst P there is but then I test in the 50% range so I have lots of J shit in me.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

E/I
J/P

Are preference traits, and INTJs tend to be messier than their ENTJ counterpart because of their intuition dominate.

What I was saying Tree is that the types are obviously different. I would have known if he was an ENFP.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Great! 


Introverted Intuition is also the main function of an INFJ. 
I probably ruled that out in many aspects.  
Any more insight?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

iLoveiLiveiAm said:


> Great!
> 
> 
> Introverted Intuition is also the main function of an INFJ.
> ...


nah we pretty much got you on INTJ. You are weak on many letters though. 
Doing the cognitive function test would be helpful if you can manage to do it honestly.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> nah we pretty much got you on INTJ. You are weak on many letters though.
> Doing the cognitive function test would be helpful if you can manage to do it honestly.




Sure. You have a link?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

iLoveiLiveiAm said:


> Sure. You have a link?


http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/204-function-analysis-test-7.html


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Cognitive ProcessLevel of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************* (21.8)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************* (25.9)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************* (25.7)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************************* (43.3)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************************************ (36)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************* (25.9)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *********************************** (35.2)
good useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ************************** (26.6)
average use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTJ

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENFJ, or INFJ


I was honest. Had trouble on some.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Dillon, welcome to PC.  How do you make decisions? Do you like to make decisions quickly, or do you take a lot of time researching and weighing choices? I'm leaning toward INTJ right now.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

LadyJava said:


> Hi Dillon, welcome to PC.  How do you make decisions? Do you like to make decisions quickly, or do you take a lot of time researching and weighing choices? I'm leaning toward INTJ right now.


Yeah INTJ it is. I am sure in stressful situations you can become a good feeler with a score like that on Fe


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

LadyJava said:


> Hi Dillon, welcome to PC.  How do you make decisions? Do you like to make decisions quickly, or do you take a lot of time researching and weighing choices? I'm leaning toward INTJ right now.



It depends on the importance of the decision. I will keep my options opened if it involves my education. On many days I just do.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Yeah INTJ it is. I am sure in stressful situations you can become a good feeler with a score like that on Fe


There were two tests in the link you gave me. The longest one said INFJ. I tend to think more INTJ.


----------

